# Carta di Soggiorno Smart Card



## nik1611 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear all,

I moved to Italy last year and got a 5 year Carta di Soggiorno. However I received the card in paper format and not the Smart Card format. Hence whenever I go outside Italy I need to carry this big piece of paper with me. Can some one tell me how I can obtain the Smart Card?
Thanks in advance.

Nik


----------

